# The Special Needs of Endurance Riders



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

MENS items, especially pants with pockets that come to your ankle, cant tell the brand as i have never found any.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that would be pants that come to your ankles, not the pockets.

I want normal looking 4 pocket, with button or velcro flap closure on the back pockets, belt loops, large inner knee patches, regular leg opening, no seams on the inner legs or horizontally across the back whatsoever. some padding in the butt would be nice.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, full seat ladies riding pants with pockets. And they need to come in bigger than 34 waist and under.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just do trails, not endurance, BUT, if you don't mind this from a pleasure trail rider's perspective, this is what I would love to see: 

A selection of hoof boots (so I can see what they look like and how they work in person). I know not all endurance folks do hoof boots, but I always got the impression a good number of them did. (Is that true?) 

And high quality mohair girths, well, that would tickle my fancy! I love anything mohair. It breaths and doesn't chaff the horses.

And a selection of reins that are trail-riding friendly. I HATE those itty, bitty, short contest/barrel racing reins. Useless on the trails! But I DO like one piece reins. Over 8 feet long would be great. I am currently using leather because that's all I can find pretty much over 8 feet. But like 8.5-9 foot mohair or other soft reins would tickle my fancy for trail riding.

I also love endurance style breast collars. I either make my own (usually out of used English stirrup leathers) or put a neck strap on my western breast collars. Still, western breast collars are often a bit bulky and really promote sweat. That's why I love the type endurance riders use, which are similar to an Aussie or English type.

Like someone else said, an awesome selection of saddle bags would be a plus. I love shopping for saddle bags and use them every time I ride.

And how about a good selection of helmets that are trail friendly? Nice and cool with good ventilation and in cooler colors. I live in the southwest, black is not a friendly color for summer! And helmet brims. I finally found one I like, called "Da Brim." I highly recommend them. 

There are probably other things I am forgetting, but those are some of them. 

I know bits are kind of personal between horse and rider, but a selection of trail friendly bits would be nice too. I know a lot of endurance riders use "S" type hackamores.

And if money were no problem a selection of trail and endurance saddles would be fantastic too! But that would be expensive to carry.

How about wool felt trail saddle pads? Another personal favorite. I ride western but I am BIG into wool felt saddle pads for trail riding.

Well, okay, I guess I've dreamed enough! :lol:


----------

